# VFD Parameters



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Depending on what was "wired wrong" the drive may now be junk. If the incoming power is connected to the drive output, the drive is usually gone. If external power is connected to the control terminals, the processor and control section is usually trashed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you say "the parameters are all gone", that leads me to believe that they weren't in there in the first place. Seldom are parameters "gone" anyhow, but simply back to defaults. I do agree, however, that wiring up a VFD incorrectly and having that VFD continue to function is a pretty hit and miss proposition.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When programming a drive, you tell the drive how you are going to connect it (physically) for control. Like, 2 wire, 3 wire, pump/fan ect.... You pick the wiring scheme for the application and you tell the control via parameter setting what you plan to do.
This sets the input terminals and how they act. The parameters dictate what each physical input and output terminal does. You will have a control wiring diagram for each available parameter set. This is located in the user manual.
For example, if the drive was set for two wire control and he wired it for 3 wire it would not work.

I would put my money that the repair shop has defaulted all parameters to factory settings. In this case you will have to re program your settings unless you have them saved. 
All VFD's allow you to save a complete parameter group for each application. So you can run different processes with a simple parameter change. I believe the shop returned all parameters to factory settings for testing purposes. Just find the parameter group for your application and make that the default setting. You only see the control group selected and that is why it looks as if they are gone. Find the control group parameter setting and you will find all your original settings. If they defaulted everything you need to re program it over again.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

PsiMan84 said:


> Well, i don't know if this is possible but we had a Yaskawa F7 Drive that was sent in for repairs and the parameters were all saved and all and my boss tried to wire it back himself thinking since it was hisfirst one he ever worked on  that he could doit. Come to be he wired it incorrectly and for some odd reason all parameters are gone!!!!. Now i have to reenter all parameters myself. Is this possible to do that? erase all parameters in the memory by wiring it up incorrectly?


I believe the old Yaskawa's didn't use a Rom chip for parameter memory. There is no battery for the ram chip to hold the parameter so when the board mounted capacitors drained, the parameters were lost. 
Best to write them down in the start up book & keep a copy for yourself. I like to use grease pencil inside the door for my notes. This way you can follow up behind me and make changes.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Drive was repaired by yaskawa and it said on report that parameters were copied before repairs and rewritten back after repairs. I did the verify function and it would show error fault. When i would try to write parameters from keypad into drive it would give CPE error. I looked up software id and it matches keypad and drive. According to yaskawa they can't explain why parameters are gone. its from 2002 the drive European Spec. It was tried to power up after errors in wiring by the Boss and it would only put out a frequency of 0.87 and barely even move the motor. From my wiring schematics looks like he gave voltage to the outputs. Drive powers up fine with no faults so i'm left to guess if anything was shorted.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Kinda sounds like the boss man whipped himself up some BBQ'D Yaskawa Drive.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm waiting to see his reaction on monday. yesterday he just got in his car and left the shop when we showed him what he had done.:thumbsup: we couldn't help but laugh cause he always wants to jump the gun and do things without thinking.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Does it run without a motor connected in keypad mode? If it does, you need to program it correctly and then wire it for the parameter set you choose.
Sounds as if we have the blind leading the blind here. Don't you guys know anything about your equipment?

You might be laughing at your boss, but if you worked for me and could not figure this out, you would be getting in your car too. What are they paying you to do. Watch?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

PsiMan84 said:


> Drive was repaired by yaskawa and it said on report that parameters were copied before repairs and rewritten back after repairs. I did the verify function and it would show error fault. When i would try to write parameters from keypad into drive it would give CPE error. I looked up software id and it matches keypad and drive. According to yaskawa they can't explain why parameters are gone. its from 2002 the drive European Spec. It was tried to power up after errors in wiring by the Boss and it would only put out a frequency of 0.87 and barely even move the motor. From my wiring schematics looks like he gave voltage to the outputs. Drive powers up fine with no faults so i'm left to guess if anything was shorted.


Go in bypass and give it a try. Then use the drive in hand and slowly ramp up. If it don't work then you know what part to look at. If you didn't write your parameters down before then you have to redo it from scratch. 
Having a boss make a mistake stinks. One of mine did some switching on a generator at the hospital I worked at. He burnt one of them up and dumped the building during surgery, Total outage. I came back from a day off and no one told me. Took me two weeks to find out a contractor back fed thru an ATS and smoked em. Boss didn't admit it to me until I closed his door and asked him what lie he wanted me to give for him. 
I take ownership in my gear and take stupid mistakes personal.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

You may have already tried this but make sure parameter 03-02 is set to 1 (enabled – Copying allowed). I believe the factory default is set for disabled, not allowing copying the parameters from the keypad to the drive and if I remember correctly will give you the CPE fault. Also I believe parameter A1-02 must match the control method in the parameters stored in the keypads memory. That parameter sets the drive to run in open/closed loop vector mode or V/f mode of operation plus a few other options.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Does it run without a motor connected in keypad mode? If it does, you need to program it correctly and then wire it for the parameter set you choose.
> Sounds as if we have the blind leading the blind here. Don't you guys know anything about your equipment?
> 
> You might be laughing at your boss, but if you worked for me and could not figure this out, you would be getting in your car too. What are they paying you to do. Watch?


LOL! unfortunately we don't know that much about VFD's I know what i know only because i like to read on my own. He refuses to send me out for VFD training due to the fact that we might only work on one in 10 years. Ur right about the blind leading the blind in the VFD stuff. I know my equipment by heart except for when it comes to VFD's. So i might end up laughing at myself when done and cant figure it out either. I'm a field service tech for air compressors and this Compressor is in the shop. I only had like 30 minutes to even look at it on friday when i got back from being in the field. Thats why i said lets see what happens monday. I was actually planning on disconnecting motor from compressor and try running independently from the keypad when i got back.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff H said:


> You may have already tried this but make sure parameter 03-02 is set to 1 (enabled – Copying allowed). I believe the factory default is set for disabled, not allowing copying the parameters from the keypad to the drive and if I remember correctly will give you the CPE fault. Also I believe parameter A1-02 must match the control method in the parameters stored in the keypads memory. That parameter sets the drive to run in open/closed loop vector mode or V/f mode of operation plus a few other options.


Yeah that was the first thing i checked when i got back to shop and it was set as enable. Going to try and run it in bypass and see on monday.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

Did you check parameter A1-02? I looked at the manual and that is the third condition that has to be met to transfer the parameters from the keypad to the drive.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm going to look at these conditions on monday and will post back here my results.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a lot of manufacturers are going to these removable keypads, like A-B's HIM modules. Makes setting up a new drive a snap.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

PsiMan84 said:


> LOL! unfortunately we don't know that much about VFD's I know what i know only because i like to read on my own. He refuses to send me out for VFD training due to the fact that we might only work on one in 10 years. Ur right about the blind leading the blind in the VFD stuff. I know my equipment by heart except for when it comes to VFD's. So i might end up laughing at myself when done and cant figure it out either. I'm a field service tech for air compressors and this Compressor is in the shop. I only had like 30 minutes to even look at it on friday when i got back from being in the field. Thats why i said lets see what happens monday. I was actually planning on disconnecting motor from compressor and try running independently from the keypad when i got back.


I am sorry I was so aggressive. Have you called the vendor that sold the VFD? Not the manufacturer, the representative? They are there for this type of problem and are your first step in resolving the issue.
I am going to ask you one more time. Does this drive operate without a motor connected. If this drive does not have a feedback device it should operate without the motor. Does it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's my next Yaskawa VFD install. 
A dual motor unit. Installed it last year, never used & someone took it down when they added independent drives for pumps. 
So boss says install it in another location. 
Wait till he sees someone parted it out already. LoL


----------

